# brake pedal stuck and brakes will not work



## eurostiehl (Mar 1, 2005)

(2003 gti vr6 24 valve)
just started my car up to go to work today and began to back out of my driveway. Tried to press my brake pedal but it is stuck, as if there is simply too much pressure. I can press it down only about a half inch and then it is hard pressure. I check my fluid and it is good. Brake pads look good all the way around. I noticed that the pcv hose from the valve cover to the manifold is broke completely in half. Would this cause my brakes to just stop working and to give soo much pressure to my brakes. Just guessing this as it has a vacumm line to it.


----------



## Mishimoto (Apr 24, 2012)

Your brakes probably work, but are hard to use because of that major vac. leak. Fix the line and check for other bad vac. lines, then try it again.


----------



## eurostiehl (Mar 1, 2005)

im going to try to order the new hose and see if it solves the problem


----------



## a4edwin (Nov 14, 2010)

did you ever solve this problem? because i have it now also


----------



## franciscomk3 (Feb 27, 2012)

we all have power brakes.

the ammount of pressure needed to stop the car is significant.

brake booster is what our cars use to generate those forces needed to push the mc and stop the car. 

the brake booster is vacuum powered. *if the pedal is rock hard while the car is on it is most likely your brake booster or the vacuum line powering it broke/disintegrated/disconnected.*


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

You can check this line as well. On the brake booster, there is an s shaped hose that comes off it. This is a 3/8" (about this size) hose that goes to a large nipple on the intake manifold. On the Beetle, it's on the side of the manifold. On the other transverse 1.8t's, it's underneath. Check this hose for cracks, leaks, etc. If you're not sure if it's cracked, or broken, take a can of starting fluid, and spray the line while the engine is running. When the engine stutters, that's where the leak is.

Good luck.


----------

